# MARATHI PHOTOSHOP E_BOOK download



## mahashaktiman (Feb 5, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/14826281/Photoshop.pdf


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 5, 2007)

WTH is this? 

Reported


----------



## mahashaktiman (Feb 5, 2007)

marathi language  ebook


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 5, 2007)

Read the forum rules.....


----------



## mahashaktiman (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks
__________
how delete this


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

mahashaktiman said:
			
		

> *rapidshare.com/files/14826281/Photoshop.pdf


Two reasons make ur post illegal
First - U have posted it b4 & no repeating threads r allowed here.
Second - U can't share any copyrighted links/material here.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

^^
And third "Wrong Section".


----------

